# Found thorn bushes/branches in the hay



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

I found some thorn branches in the hay bales. ( a few hundred bales ) I was thinking of busting out each bale, picking it out and rebaling them. I know small squares don't rebale too well but surely hate to waste the good hay and other than that it is good stuff.

Any suggestions or input ?

Thanks

R.


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

If you have any livestock why not just feed them out and let them pick through it.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I re-bale all the time, it works just fine even though the bales are not quite as pretty. Alfalfa don't work very good because of all the leaf loss but grass is no problem, just a lot of work. I probably wouldn't go to the trouble for the problem that you are talking about. Just feed it in a manger or some way that they won't get the thorns in their feet. I suppose if you are trying to sell the hay it could be a problem, so discount it and tell the buyer why you are discounting it. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd feed it to the cows and goats and horses if it was mine. Or sell it as goat hay. Just clean thier feeder every couple of days to get the big clumps out of thier way so they can eat the better grass. Horses are good about picking around stuff thats in their feed, they have real sensitive mouths and won't eat it. I would't sell it as horse hay.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

This is exactly why I don't mow or bale in the dark. Sitting up higher in an SP you can watch closely what you are cutting. If I see something I don't like I mark my windrow. If I'm baling I get out and pull it out of the windrow or don't bale it at all.


----------

